# Norwegian: ha rett / få rett



## Oddrun

Jeg oversetter en tekst hvor det er snakk om at "det er en forskjell på det å ha rett og det å få rett". Problemet er at jeg ikke helt fatter hva forskjellen er. Kan noen hjelpe? 

edit: det skulle stå "Norwegian" i tittelen, unnskyld.


----------



## hanne

"Ha rett" means that you're right, "få rett" means that somebody else says that you're right.

You can "ha rett", but if everybody around you claim that you're wrong and they're right, then it's not of much use that you know you're right.

An alternative interpretation of the difference is that you can "få rett" by others saying that you're right - even though you're not (in a "yeah, yeah, whatever you say" sort of way, if they want to finish a less important discussion).

You can probably tell which alternative you want by looking at the context. Otherwise I'd say that the first one is the more common (but this is the point where others might disagree).

Hope that helped.


----------



## Lars H

In Swedish this saying could be used in the context of disputes, legal and others.

There is a difference between _fighting for a just cause_ (ha rett) and to _get justice_ (få rett).

Hope it will help


----------



## Klatremus

"Ha rett" = to be right. 

To me "få rett" is when it turns out that you where right. Example: 
"Jeg tror det vil regne i morgen". Then if it does rain the day after: "Jeg fikk rett".
Don't think I use "få rett" when somebody says you are right, so maybe there is a difference between Danish and Norwegian.


----------



## hanne

Så hvad med "give ret"?
"Jeg giver dig ret i at der er for meget salt i maden." (dvs. "jeg er enig med dig i...")


----------



## Klatremus

hanne said:


> Så hvad med "give ret"?
> "Jeg giver dig ret i at der er for meget salt i maden." (dvs. "jeg er enig med dig i...")


 
Not a phrase I really use, but yes you can say: "Jeg gir deg rett i at maten er for salt".


----------



## Oddrun

Uff, det viser seg å være enda mer komplisert enn jeg trodde  Men takk for svarene alle sammen!


----------



## mormor

Oddrun said:


> Jeg oversetter en tekst hvor det er snakk om at "det er en forskjell på det å ha rett og det å få rett". Problemet er at jeg ikke helt fatter hva forskjellen er. Kan noen hjelpe?
> 
> edit: det skulle stå "Norwegian" i tittelen, unnskyld.



Du har rett i at det er en forskjell.  Personlig mente jeg at månen var full i kveld - og jeg fikk rett.  Hjalp dette?


----------



## Lars H

Oddrun said:


> Uff, det viser seg å være enda mer komplisert enn jeg trodde  Men takk for svarene alle sammen!



Pröv att googla "ha rett og det å få rett". Det kan kanske ge hjälp


----------



## Ben Jamin

Alle konsentrerte seg på "få rett", mens "ha rett" ble ikke forklart. Å ha rett betyr vanligvis at en har en teoretisk rettighet til noe, for eksempel til utbetaling av penger, beskyttelse, eiendom, osv. Men først når denne rettigheten blir anerkjent av andre, eller av en offentlig instans (domstol, skatteetaten) *får* du rett.


----------



## hanne

Ben Jamin said:


> Alle konsentrerte seg på "få rett", mens "ha rett" ble ikke forklart. Å ha rett betyr vanligvis at en har en teoretisk rettighet til noe, for eksempel til utbetaling av penger, beskyttelse, eiendom, osv. Men først når denne rettigheten blir anerkjent av andre, eller av en offentlig instans (domstol, skatteetaten) *får* du rett.


Basically, I disagree.

You're bringing up a different usage of those expressions, and I think it's not the one that's in play here (and by the way, both Klatremus and I covered "ha rett" in our early posts, both giving the other usage). Oddrun of course knows her own context best, and which interpretation will apply, but I'd be very surprised if it were yours.

"Å ha rett" _can_ mean the theoretical right to something, but not "vanligvis" - I'm pretty sure the meaning of "be right (about something)" is much more common.


----------

